# Linksys Router not setup for PPPoE?



## jbmaill (Oct 12, 2009)

After a disgusting lack of talk with Fairpoint, who now sends everyone to Linksys for router questions, I cannot get this WRT160n router, which was fine before reset, to sync back up

Westell 6100F is still bridged and always was. Router was factory reset to erase Security passphrase

Links says to go in, change DHCP to PPPoE, enter user name and passwords from Fairpoint and to check KEEP ALIVE. This is the same exact routine I use whenever seting up ANY router with Verizon/Fairpoint, then power down, start up DSL first, then, Router and laptop, but wired and wireless show NO connection. In the status page, all i ever get is CONNECTING, thats it

Linksys says thats all required, but it was fine hours ago, so what did they miss?:sigh:

J


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

First off, have you connected directly to the Westell 6100F in bridge mode? If so, please post the following.


Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* to open a command prompt:

In the command prompt window that opens, type type the following command:

_Note that there is a space before the /ALL, but there is *NOT* a space after the / in the following command._

IPCONFIG /ALL

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter* to copy the contents to the clipboard.
Paste the results in a message here.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## jbmaill (Oct 12, 2009)

Johnwill,

Thanks for reply, but I am not at customers machine. Keep in mind that everything was fine at 3pm and the modem HAD to be bridged and working , in order to be ok. Unless I am mistaken and unless Fairpoint has told me wrong, nothing would disturb the modem being bridged, just by factory restoring the Router only?

Can you confirm this?


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

If you didn't touch the modem, it shouldn't affect it's bridge status, that's true.


----------



## jbmaill (Oct 12, 2009)

Thanks for all the help. I ended up trying for 3 hours and then paid Linksys remote support to do the job. The customer had a conflict somewhere with IP address from an old network and I just opened up a can of worms when i tried to put everything back in, plus his old Wildblue setup put a script in Internet Connections, that was stopping from acessing router and modem pages without freezing up. Horrible.


----------

